# 2 Cruisers, 1 Suspect (Guy steals 2 cruisers in one chase)



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thought this one was kind of strange. All ends well. Minus the damage to two police vehicles.
Starts with guy being chased in stolen cruiser. PIT the car in to the wood line. Guy runs out in to ANOTHER cruiser and takes off again.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Foxy85 said:


> Thought this one was kind of strange. All ends well. Minus the damage to two police vehicles.
> Starts with guy being chased in stolen cruiser. PIT the car in to the wood line. Guy runs out in to ANOTHER cruiser and takes off again.


Holy clown show.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Tremco Shift Lock 2011+ Charger | eBay


All units were removed from in use patrol cars as they were decommissioned and are all in working order. There are no punctures or holes in the bladders.



www.ebay.com










Volusia County, Florida — On May 6, 2021 at 16:21pm, deputies were alerted of a pursuit involving a stolen Cocoa Police Department vehicle traveling north on I-95, entering Volusia County in Oak Hill. Deputies responded to the area and set up along I-95 with stop sticks. VSO Deputy M Webb successfully deployed stop sticks on the vehicle at mile marker 249 N I-95. A Cocoa police officer successfully completed a PIT maneuver on the vehicle at the mile marker 252 N I-95, which resulted in the stolen vehicle coming to rest in the wood line. Edgewater Police Sergeant C Geiger pinned the vehicle with his patrol vehicle to prevent the stolen vehicle from leaving. VSO deputies and police officers surrounded the vehicle and gave the sole occupant, later identified as 33-year-old Xavier Cummings, commands to exit the vehicle. 

At that point, Cummings armed himself with a large crowd dispersing pepper spray canister, exited the driver side door, and fled on foot. Cummings ran directly towards a Cocoa Police K-9 vehicle (2020 Ford Interceptor Utility, which was parked on I-95 at the scene and was unlocked with the keys in the ignition. It should be noted, Cocoa Police K-9 Zena was not inside the vehicle at the time it was stolen. Cummings entered the Cocoa Police K-9 vehicle at the driver's door, still armed with the pepper spray, and sat in the driver seat. A Cocoa police officer deployed his Taser towards Cummings, and struck him in the left side of his torso with one probe, which was ineffective. Cummings was then able to drive away and fled north on I-95 at a high rate of speed with no regard in the now stolen Cocoa Police K-9 vehicle. Deputies and officers began pursuing the vehicle north on I-95. VSO Sergeant J Hattaway and Port Orange police officers successfully deployed stop sticks on the vehicle at mile marker 256 N I-95, which caused three of the tires to deflate. 

Due to the tire damage, vehicle slowed and came to a stop in the median at mile marker 258 N I-95, Daytona Beach. Cummings was then taken into custody by deputies and police officers without incident. A supplement report written following an interview with Cummings indicates he “admitted he took a marked Cocoa Police car without verbal permission. He believed he had consent by mental telepathy. He stated he had to get to the next city and later stated he was traveling to Tallahassee and referenced something about Florida Highway Patrol (FHP). He was not clear what his business was with FHP and just rambled on.” The report indicates Cummings showed signs of experiencing mental-health issues, stated he used crystal meth earlier in the day, and had not slept in approximately 24 hours. Cummings is charged with armed burglary of a conveyance, escape, fleeing or attempting to elude law enforcement, possession of a firearm by a convicted felon (2 counts), grand theft firearm (2 counts), grand theft motor vehicle (2 counts), and driving while license suspended (habitual).


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Crystal meth and 24 hours with no sleep? I can see those as contributing factors....LOL!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> Crystal meth and 24 hours with no sleep? I can see those as contributing factors....LOL!!!!


You mean for the cop leaving the cruiser unsecured?


----------

